
How Discord Stores Billions of Messages (2017) - LinuxBender
https://blog.discordapp.com/how-discord-stores-billions-of-messages-7fa6ec7ee4c7?gi=2f166b25ea5e
======
Gaelan
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13439725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13439725)

